# MANUAL FOR cRAFTSMAN 315.17431



## jdkeith65 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just joined the forum looking for a manual for a Craftsman fixed router model 315.17431. Dad picked this up at an auction and gave it to me for Fathers Day. I also have a BisKit Systerm (#9 25499) which I also am missing the owners manual. It would be great if anyone could help me out at the Craftsman site says that this has been discontinued.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jdkeith65

Looks like Sears has dropped the manual, but they still list some of the manual below..


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveSubComponentPartsAction.action?diagramPageId=00002&componentDescription=MOTOR%20ASSEMBLY&documentId=00025478&modelNumber=31517431&productCategoryId=0740000&brandId=0247&modelName=CRAFTSMAN%20ROUTER&backToLink=Return%20to%20Sub%20Components

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveModelActionHome!retrieve.action;jsessionid=cJWbKICtF8uYaAF1nyLP8g**.shcapp3305?modelNumber=315.17431&pop=flush
=========

Just as a side note*** I would forget the manual and pickup one of the many router books, like the one below. the manuals are great when you need to repair the router but other than that they make great fire starters...

http://www.amazon.com/Router-magic-Bill-Hylton/dp/0762101857/ref=pd_sim_b_1


==============



jdkeith65 said:


> Just joined the forum looking for a manual for a Craftsman fixed router model 315.17431. Dad picked this up at an auction and gave it to me for Fathers Day. I also have a BisKit Systerm (#9 25499) which I also am missing the owners manual. It would be great if anyone could help me out at the Craftsman site says that this has been discontinued.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a Bis-Kit manual hiding in the stacks somewhere and will try to dig it out and copy it. This will take a while.


----------



## jdkeith65 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## condor655 (May 12, 2011)

Mike said:


> I have a Bis-Kit manual hiding in the stacks somewhere and will try to dig it out and copy it. This will take a while.


Hi - Did you ever make a copy of this manual? I need a copy too.
Maybe you can help me?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## condor655 (May 12, 2011)

*I will post the manual*



condor655 said:


> Hi - Did you ever make a copy of this manual? I need a copy too.
> Maybe you can help me?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I bought the manual and thought I would post it in case someone else might need it.
Thanks

attachment: Craftsman Bis-Kit System Plate / Edge Joiner Sears Owners Manual Model No. 171.254230 (171254230)


----------



## wpage (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tflowers (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the manual. Really appreciate it.


----------



## MnT4 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 4, 2012)

*Thanks for the Bis-Kit manual.*

I boughthis the thing years ago - on sale and without the manual. Now I can use it on a project and get my son's help before he heads back to college next week.


----------



## mrsandiego (Jan 16, 2012)

Many thanks. Sears parts wanted more than $10 to ship it.


----------



## beldor (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mitchtool (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Condor 665 for posting the Bis-Kit manual. It was a big help.Mitchtool


----------



## anglin.fool (Jan 20, 2013)

love the internet! Thanks!

anglin.fool


----------



## Bgothard (Jun 5, 2014)

*thanks for the upload of the Bis-Kit manual*

:yes4:


condor655 said:


> I bought the manual and thought I would post it in case someone else might need it.
> Thanks
> 
> attachment: Craftsman Bis-Kit System Plate / Edge Joiner Sears Owners Manual Model No. 171.254230 (171254230)


Thanks so much just what I was searching for Have a great day and God Bless.
:yes4:


----------



## lecatlin (Jun 28, 2014)

*Thanks for posting*



condor655 said:


> I bought the manual and thought I would post it in case someone else might need it.
> Thanks
> 
> attachment: Craftsman Bis-Kit System Plate / Edge Joiner Sears Owners Manual Model No. 171.254230 (171254230)


After years of wanting to actually get woodworking at this level, I finally have a need for this kit that's been in a box. It was pretty tough to find a manual- thanks a lot!


----------



## kcolsen (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting the manual online. It is very helpful. Sears does not even list it.


----------



## Jack Mettler (Aug 1, 2019)

*Manual*

Need the manual for a craftsman router 315.17431. It was given to me from a friend


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/13864-sears-router-manual-mod-315-17431-a.html#post113372


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Jack and welcome. We have a Craftsman manual section. I checked for that serial number and didn't see it but I found the manuals for one number less and one number more and they are likely the same except for some minor part. https://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/37761-craftsman-router-manual-315-17432-a.html
https://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/40975-craftsman-manual-315-17430-a.html

If you need it to find parts numbers you probably can't get any of the parts anymore. If you are hoping to learn how to operate it from the manual it won't help you. You'd be better off with one of Bill Hylton's or Patrick Spielman's books.


----------

